# Ork: Viability of Mad Dok and cyborks for all



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

Fellas,

I am starting to see some potential in the Mad Dok, and I was curious what others though namely I like him for three reasons.

- One 20-30 man unit with cybork bodies and feel no pain? (because Mad Dok is with them) yes please!
- that unit is fearless because of Mad Dok
- *ANY UNIT* can have cybork bodies (tankbustas, commandos, lootas)

Basically I am planning to make a list presently and everyone will have cybork bodies. I find a certain appeal to an entire army of 5+ invuln saves.

I mean you can only take one unit of ard boyz, why not take all units of cyborks? Ill take all 5+ invuln for 11 pts a piece, vs one meager unit with a 4+ armor for 10pts a piece.

how about you?


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm fairly confidend that you can only put a painboy in a nob squad - so your nobs could be cyborks. Other than that, you can only have (1) special character per game, meaning only (1) boy squad can have grotsnik in it


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

You are correct on your statements, well flashgits can also have a painboy, but thats besides the point. What you dont understand is the Mad Dok special character or i didnt define it well enough.

He is a painboy and I can add him to a unit of orks of any kind (he gives them feel no pain), but yes he can only be in one squad, I did not state that because I figured it was self evident. I will go edit my original post to make that far more clear.

*HOWEVER* he does have a special rule that allows any unit in your army, not just the one he is in to take cybork armor for +5 pts a model.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

even grots-super grots any one?


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought about that. 8 pt grots with an invuln save? to bad str 6 weapons would negate it...


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I have played someone who put the mad doc in a 30 boy squad; and had a normal pain boy in his nob squad. I have to tie them up with dreds and / or shoot cheese out of them.

Very powerful and scary like most Ork things.

MVL.

(Edit. Soz I did it bold again)


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

Orius
"I thought about that. 8 pt grots with an invuln save? to bad str 6 weapons would negate it..."

how would S6 negate a invun save
you get them against all attacks (well most but you dont see many weapons the negate them) a weapon being S6 doesnt get rid of them


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I ran Mad dok grotsnik for a bit last year but found that a wily player will make us of the 'move towards nearest enemy unit' rule and get grot snik and his ladx going the wrong way. I personally do not see the point in giving units the 5 point upgarde when you can get another Ork for 6 points and use the unit as a screen and/or use it to swamp the enemy. Especially with the cover saves available for 5th Edition and the number of weapons that now negate feel no pain.

A big mek with Kustom force field gives a 5+ invulnerable save to any infantry unit with one model within 6 inches and allows you to take a Deff dredd as a troops choice for 85 points.

I like Grot Snik, but I think the points are better spent elsewhere and you lack control over the unit that he is in.


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

More troops does not neccessarily mean better. a 6pt orc vs a 5pt upgrade never pans out that easily.

A board is only so large and you can take only so many pie plates to the dome before you seek a way to fight back.

a kff is only a cover save so it doesnt help with flamers, special ammo or melee.

Besides, I like elite units, and I especially like the idea of making elite troops.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think it;s worth it for boyz.

For nobz, sure, and for deffkoptas? Hell yeah
But it's not really worth it for a boy...

For (almost) the same price you can buy a second boy. Which means an extra wound, a couple extra assault attacks, a couple extra shooting attacks.

Which is better? A miniscule invul save, or double the attacks, wounds and shooting?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

but Grotsnik uses up an HQ slot... and with my speed freaks I normaly use up both with whaaghbosses and or Wazzdakka so Grotsnik is just as good as the army you put him in.... 

with "Elite" Orks talking:
I would play him with MANz to get them the 5+ inv.Sv. making them real hard with their 2+ arm.Sv.
and I would also play a 20 'Ardboyz Mob in my battlewagon with 5+ invul....
hmm.... I get an idea..... I get an idea.....
But the model is ugly! 

And keep in mind that if Grotsnik is in a transport vehilce the vehicel "should" obey his special rule to attack any neares enemy... at least this way it is described in the German FAQ


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I bring Grotsnik in almost all of my normal games. 30 boyz with FNP CANNOT be ignored. You just need to make sure you deploy him properly. I also use his Cybork Body upgrade to give my warboss a cheaper invuln save. That being said, I've never given my entire army the 5+ invuln in a normal game = it just adds up to too much. I mean, you really only need it against shooting, and in that case you can just take a KFF.

I DID, however, do this in a 4000 point apoc game. I gave all my infantry the 5+ invuln. simply because I didn't have enough KFF's AND my opponent was fielding at least 2 Eldar Reverent Titans /w pulsars (8 Destroyer plates a turn which ignore everything but invuln). This actually worked out pretty decent other than costing me around 400 points.


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I am seeing the relevance of him and 30 boyz with it more than anything. They can cover your front in a green tide with a 5+ invuln and fnP and trying to steer them based on his rule would be harder to do.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I;d skip the cybork bodies for his 30 man mob and just go for the FNP


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

It would be cheaper in a normal game to put a unit of grots in front to give them a 4+ cover save. Your opponenet then may spend a turn pulping the grots to green mist, but that is one turn less of incoming fire.

If I were to use Grotsnik again I would make sure that he is flanked by two other boyz mobz each side of his unit. That way he would be in the middle of the battle line and less likely to get distracted by the solitary marine attack bike. If you have grot snik on a flank like I did on a number of occasions, then he could go a wandering away from the big scrap.


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh that is my plan if I use his as such.

In the big herd of 30 boyz smack dab in the middle...I am still deciding if the fact he can be lead astray is enough of a limiter to even take him...

what are some good ways to handle targets trying to lead him away?

shoot them then fleet grotsnik and assault another target?


----------

